# How far is PARANAQUE from Subic Bay



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

I am curious as to how far PARANAQUE is from Subic Bay Freeport Zone.

LarryM


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

A real helpful tool that I use is Google Earth, it not only gives you the distance but how to travel from A-B. It's easy to guage distance but travel timeline is another thing because of the many obstacles and traffic even though the distance might be minimal.

I have found several spots for shopping or buy from using this valuable tool.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

LarryM said:


> I am curious as to how far PARANAQUE is from Subic Bay Freeport Zone.
> 
> LarryM


Larry, If not a heavy traffic time of day it should take you aprox 2 1/2 hours from that location up as far as the San Fernando/Angeles City area. The expressway interchange to Subic is right up by Angeles. So from Angeles over to Subic is about 40 minutes. Longer if you are taking a bus.
Also check the Subic Site for travel information as well...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If you are in a private or hired vehicle, from the Airport, you can get to the Subic Freeport in 3-4 hours (depending on the traffic in Manila). Once you get to the NLEX (on the outer edge of Quezon City) you are only 2 hours away.

If you go via Bus it could take 5-6 hours. The bus that only stops once takes around 4-5 hours to make the trip. Look for the one that is labeled "express and SCTEX".


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*PARANAQUE from Subic Bay*



jon1 said:


> If you are in a private or hired vehicle, from the Airport, you can get to the Subic Freeport in 3-4 hours (depending on the traffic in Manila). Once you get to the NLEX (on the outer edge of Quezon City) you are only 2 hours away.
> 
> If you go via Bus it could take 5-6 hours. The bus that only stops once takes around 4-5 hours to make the trip. Look for the one that is labeled "express and SCTEX".


Thanks Jon. 

LarryM


----------

